# fins & tails



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

My goldfish always seem to have torn, jagged, or split fins and tails. Any idea as to what's causing this? Also, what can I give them to get their fins and tails to regrow beautifully and to strengthen them?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could be many things.
Poor water condition: Goldfish need 30 gallons and exceptional filtration. They are poop machines and rapidly deteriorate water conditions.
Fake plants/Decorations: Could be ripping his tail on any of these things
Biting: Some fish do do it.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

My first thought is high ammonia. Like simpte said water condition. Keep up on water changes and make sure they get a good balanced diet. The fins will come back full and beautiful.


----------

